# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Linjojen 642 ja 642K ero

## HallisPoro

Tässä äskettäin selailin Reittiopasta ja vertailin linjojen eri variaatioita ja huomasin ettei ainakaan Reittioppaan reittikartalla näkynyt mitään eroa linjoille 642 ja 642K. Mitä eroa näillä linjoilla on?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tässä äskettäin selailin Reittiopasta ja vertailin linjojen eri variaatioita ja huomasin ettei ainakaan Reittioppaan reittikartalla näkynyt mitään eroa linjoille 642 ja 642K. Mitä eroa näillä linjoilla on?


Linja 642 on ollut viime vuoden loppukesästä lähtien poikkeusreitillä Tuusulanjoentien siltatöiden takia. Työmaan kiertäminen käytännössä ohjaa 642:n yhteiselle reitille 642K:n kanssa (Ruotsinkyläntie - Maisalantie - Lahelantie). Korjaustöiden oli kai alun perin tarkoitus valmistua jo viime vuoden (2021) loppupuolella, mutta näin ei ole käynyt. Kuljettajaohjeessa 642 palaa omalle linjaukselleen Tuusulanjoentielle 31.8.2022.

----------

